# Oberon Charm Pics please!



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Can we get some pics of the Oberon charms? I've seen the sun one but the others I have not......any help appreciated!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's the Celtic knot charm. I feel very lucky I got this one, I love it. Love the size, love the shape, love the Celtic image. Perfect!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the Celtic knot!  It would have went so well with the Wave design, not sure why I got the sun one!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Someone pointed out earlier today that the charms are all found on the Oberon bookmarks. You can find them here: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=49.

All the bookmarks are there on the 3 pages, but I don't think all of them are sent out with Oberon covers as charms. It's fun looking through the unusual ones like Shakespeare, though!


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Do they send out a charm with every kind of order, or just Kindle covers?


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought a Saddle Hokusai Wave checkbook cover for my husband for last Christmas, and a charm came with that.  BTW, he loves the cover, and it will last him forever.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been tempted to just order charms..  they really ARE charming!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have gotten a charm with each of my orders from Oberon - a journal, a Kindle Kover and several checkbook covers (trying to decide on color for new Kindle Kover!)
I think I have a wolf, a tree of life and a dragonfly.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I love the Celtic knot! It would have went so well with the Wave design, not sure why I got the sun one!


I like the cletic knot also. Very nice!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Someone pointed out earlier today that the charms are all found on the Oberon bookmarks. You can find them here: http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=49.


Are the charms on the bookmarks the identical charms sent out with purchases?

I was a Beta babe on the Oberon and didn't get a charm, but would like to buy one. Love the idea of putting one on the cover button!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's a picture of the dragonfly charm


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are the charms on the bookmarks the identical charms sent out with purchases?
> 
> I was a Beta babe on the Oberon and didn't get a charm, but would like to buy one. Love the idea of putting one on the cover button!
> 
> Betsy


I don't think so. I got a wolf head hat looks nothing like the wolf on the bookmark. Also I don't see the sun anywhere. If they would sell just the charms, I would love the forest one to go with my forest cover. 
kjn


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe a few contacts with the company would let them know that there is a market here for the charms? What do you think, Patrizia?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought about calling/emailing and asked if we could buy the charms separately, but then decided not to. I'm afraid if we started doing that, then they would stop including them with our orders. I look forward to seeing which charm I get almost as much as getting the item!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Good point, guess I hadn't thought that through.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I love the Celtic knot! It would have went so well with the Wave design, not sure why I got the sun one!


Sun and waves go great together!!


----------

